# Lachse im August?



## bobbl (2. Juni 2017)

Hallo |wavey:
werde im August durch Schweden und Norwegen fahren und wollte schon immer Mal einen Lachs fangen. 
Leider habe ich keinerlei Ahnung, wo und wie das möglich sein könnte. Meine sehr engagierten Blinker Versuche am Meer waren letztes Jahr erfolglos, daher wollte ich es gerne am Fluss versuchen.

Das standartmäßige Hechtgerät habe ich bereits und motiviert bin ich auch - jetzt fehlen mir nur noch Gewässertipps. 
Besonders interessiert bin ich an Gewässern im Norden, also auf Höhe der Lofoten / Vesteralen. 

|wavey: Vielen Dank!


----------



## zander67 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lachse im August?*



bobbl schrieb:


> Hallo |wavey:
> werde im August durch Schweden und Norwegen fahren und wollte schon immer Mal einen Lachs fangen.
> Leider habe ich keinerlei Ahnung, wo und wie das möglich sein könnte. Meine sehr engagierten Blinker Versuche am Meer waren letztes Jahr erfolglos, daher wollte ich es gerne am Fluss versuchen.
> 
> ...



 Ich habe dieses Buch hier.
https://www.amazon.de/Lachse-Meerforellen-Norwegen-Wegweiser-Meerforellengew%C3%A4ssern/dp/398122065X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1496429455&sr=1-1&keywords=angeln+lachse

 Da sind die Flüsse gut beschrieben und auch wo man die Angelkarten her bekommt.

 Hier kannst Du dich auch noch schlau machen.
http://www.angeln-norwegen.no/index.php?side=Salmon

 Stell Dir das aber alles nicht so einfach vor.
 Für die besten Strecken ist es nicht einfach an Angelkarten zu kommen.

 VG


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lachse im August?*

Hallo,

Du fährst im August durch Schweden und Norwegen, da kommen ganz schöne Strecken und auch Zeit zusammen. Wenn Du ernsthaft auf Lachs fischen willst, musst Du schon etwa eine Woche an Zeit investieren.
Außerdem sind manche Lachsflüsse schon ab 15. August gesperrt.
Ich weiss ja nicht, was Dir vorschwebt; Kleinlachsflüsse sind relativ preiswert. Bei Grosslachssflüssen wird es sehr schnell deutlich teurer.
Ich kann Dir, wie Zander67, das Buch von dem Rosen empfehlen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## bobbl (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lachse im August?*

Hi, vielen Dank für die Antworten! 
Ich plane definitiv nicht, den norwegischen Lachsrekord zu brechen. Ich will nur überhaupt einen fangen.
Ist das überhaupt realistisch möglich, wenn ich dafür keine Wochen, sondern nur ein paar Tage investieren will?


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lachse im August?*



bobbl schrieb:


> .
> Ist das überhaupt realistisch möglich, wenn ich dafür keine Wochen, sondern nur ein paar Tage investieren will?




Hallo,

ist wahrscheinlich zu nördlich, aber schau mal unter Malselv.
Noch besser unter Malselvfoss, hier ist allerdings der letzte Lachstag der 17. August. Es gibt Vormittagskarten  (von 06.00-14.00 Uhr) und Nachmittagskarten von 16.00-24.00 Uhr).
Die Karte kostet 290 NOK. Dazu kommt noch die staatliche Lizenz für das Angeln auf Wandersalmoniden von 210 NOK (gilt ein Jahr). Dein Angelgerät musst Du desinfizieren lassen.
Wenn Du Dich entschließt dort zu fischen, kaufe am besten die Karten gleich, so kannst Du sicher sein, dass Du welche bekommst. Wenn Du z.B. am 10. August dort aufkreuzt und Karten haben willst, brauchst Du schon Glück, um noch eine zu ergattern.
Du hast dort eine reale Chance auf einen Lachs, um einen zu fangen, brauchst Du auch noch Glück.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------

